# App for finding new books



## greydog (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi there,
Found an app for my android device that lets me search for all the latest books by my favorite authors with a single click. Allows me to set the last book I have for each author then display all the books released on amazon.com since that book. I can then purchase the books from amazon for my kindle. Quite cool and very fast. It is called Author Tracker and is here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=freelunchapps.authors.app

Only just got my kindle and loving it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, welcome to KindleBoards!

I've moved this post here as it may be of interest to members who own a Fire and want to sideload it.  Greydog, if you are the developer, you are more than welcome to promote here, subject to our rules for self promotion.  Crossposting in multiple forums is not allowed, however.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I loaded this 99 cent app on my Evo 4g Phone...and it keeps giving me an error message that it can not search...
so I deleted the app and received my refund..

BUT ..that honestly is a shame as it looks like it would be perfect for me to keep a list of my favorite authors and see what (and hopefully when) they put out another book...

Bob G.


----------



## mistyc (Jun 18, 2012)

Are there any apps to find Kindle free books for Kindle & PC for Kindle similar to "shop online"? viagra online discount


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this free app recently...


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Meemo, nice app.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Found this free app recently...


I've got this one... it's very user friendly. Always a good thing.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It would ne nice if there was a Project Gutenberg app. On my K3, I can download books directly from PG using the Kindle browser. It doesn't work when I try to do the same with the Fire's browser.


----------



## greydog (Jul 6, 2012)

Bob327 said:


> I loaded this 99 cent app on my Evo 4g Phone...and it keeps giving me an error message that it can not search...
> so I deleted the app and received my refund..
> 
> BUT ..that honestly is a shame as it looks like it would be perfect for me to keep a list of my favorite authors and see what (and hopefully when) they put out another book...
> ...


Hi Bob,
I thought I had managed to catch all the errors, I know it was a while ago, but can you remember what the error was and when it happens? It is simply doing an amazon search, so there is nothing tricky in it. I would like to get it going for you, I am not sure if there is some way I can get you a copy to test.
Thanks
G


----------

